# asio drivers for REW v5??



## daaf (Aug 26, 2010)

hello

i am using a 01v96 v2 with a waves soundcard (wsg y16)
both on a win xp sp3 computer and a macbook osx.
the card only works with a asio driver:
-in windows i cant see the card
-and in osx i see the card and i can playout through it
only i cant see whats coming return...
it is possible in other programs (like audacity) to record
the line-in signal.

can REW use asio driver??


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

daaf said:


> can REW use asio driver??


No, REW currently doesn't support ASIO drivers .

The good news is that JohnM ( author of REW ) has stated that he thought he would be able to implement ASIO support this month ( June 2011 ).

So far that hasn't happened / I suspect that he's gotten side-tracked with other matters ( :bigsmile: ) .

<> EarlK


----------



## daaf (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the quick respones


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

I will get a beta release out this month that has ASIO support for Windows, along with various minor bug fixes that have accumulated since V5 was released.


----------



## daaf (Aug 26, 2010)

looking forward to this beta version


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The ASIO beta version can now be downloaded from here.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Great Stuff John ! Thank-You so much for the ASIO support .

I have run into a couple of ASIO hickups so far , but nothing that a promiscuous button-pushing monkey ( such as myself) can't discover a work-around for . 

- I did make a WAVE recording of an "ASIO output lockup", that I'll forward at some point ( if I can ever nail-down the exact sequence of events that leads to this event ) . 

I'll try to log them this weekend ( hopefully ) . 

Today is Canada Day & I'm now off to a BBQ get-together/celebration .

<> cheers , EarlK


----------



## daaf (Aug 26, 2010)

thank you John

works perfect for me


----------

